# darf die polizei oder gendarmerie angler kontrollieren?



## KampfKater (1. März 2004)

hallo leute


wir hatten gerade eine diskusion, ob die polizei oder gendarmerie in österreich(oder wasserschutzpolizei) angler kontrollieren darf.
wie schauts aus bei verdacht auf schwarzfischerei?
so viel ich weiß ist das in deutschland möglich.


gruß
robert

der hiermit klarstellen möchte, daß er mit schwarzfischen nichts am hut hat


----------



## rob (1. März 2004)

servas robert!
so weit ich weiss wird am land bei uns von der polizei nicht kontrolliert.
aber am donaukanal in wien city hab ich selbst schon erlebt wie die polizei angler nach ihrer berechtigung gefragt hat.ich kann dir nicht sagen ob das eine ländersache oder einfach ein ding der verfügbarkeit ist.in wien fahren die polizisten generell kontrolle am kanal,in altenwörth siehst du das ganze jahr keine gendarmerie und die wasserschutzpolizei ist auch immer nur an meinem boot vorbei gefahren.
interessante frage,wenn du magst ruf ich morgen den landesverband an und mach mich schlau.......oder du machst das selbst
lg rob#h


----------



## fuerst_sven (1. März 2004)

Bei uns am Rhein kontrolliet die Wasserpolizei durchaus Angler und das ist auch gut so!!

sven


----------



## Franky (1. März 2004)

Moin Katerle... 
Was sagt denn Euer Fischereigesetz dazu??? Bei uns ist das in den jeweiligen Gesetzen (ist Landesebene) verankert...


----------



## KampfKater (1. März 2004)

hallo rob

wär super wenn du das machen könntest. ich wüßte im moment sowieso nicht wo ich da in oberösterreich anrufen müßte.
wenns dir nicht allzugroße umstände macht sag ich jetzt schon mal danke. 



gruß
robert


----------



## KampfKater (1. März 2004)

halo franky

im landesfischereigesetz wüßte ich nichts von irgendwelchen bestimmungen diesbezüglich.
aber ist es nicht so, daß bei verdacht einer gesetzesübertretung(schwarzfischen ist ja fischdiebstahl) die polizei prinzipiell schon das recht(oder sogar die pflicht) hat einzuschreiten?


gruß
robert


----------



## Fliegenfisch (1. März 2004)

*Ja auch bei uns in Bayern*

Servus @ll 

Ich bin auch Fischereiaufseher ( Seit über 20 Jahren ) und bei uns kommt es sowohl vor das die Polizei kontrolliert.
Die dürfen ( Müssen ! ) das selbstverständlich da ja Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei eine Straftat ist auch Ordnungswiedrigkeiten dürfen  sie selbstverständlich ahnden. Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach tun sie das aber nur wenn sie gerufen werden oder sie sind selbst Fischer.

Ein Polizist der auch nicht im Dienst ist darf Dich auch überall kontrollieren wenn ihm etwas komisch vorkommt. Das ist aber seltenst der Fall.

Ich kenne einige Polizisten die auch Fischen die schreiten aber wirklich nur ein wenn sie gerade was sehen.

Ich habs selber mal erlebt das ein Spaziergänger ( Polizist ) mit Schäferhund in zivil auf mich zukam brav seinen Ausweisvorzeigte und mich Kontrollierte. War Hundeführer bei der Polizei und selbst Fischer.:m 

Gruß

Fliegenfisch :q


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2004)

Hallo KK!
.................JA......!!!....

Selbstverständlich darf und soll die Exekutive kontrollieren,ob die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und Vorschriften der Landesgesetze
eingehalten werden.Ich war 15 Jahre beeidetes Kontrollorgan
bei einem großen o.ö.Verein und da wurde mir das vor der Prüfung eingedrillt!
In meinem langen Fischerleben wurde ich allerdings erst einmal
von der Gendarmerie kontrolliert,ob ich auch ein gültiges Fischerbüchl mithabe!-Aschachdurchbruch-ca.1975.
Heutzutage haben die Polizisten und Gendarmen für Kontrollen
keine Zeit mehr,außer sie werden von einem Kontrollorgan 
angefordert,um Hilfe zu leisten!!
Im oö Landesfischereigesetz steht im IV Abschnitt,§ 16 Allgemeines,im Punkt 2b),daß die für das betreffende Fischwasser 
gültige Fischereilizenz den Organen des öffentlichen Sicherheitsdienstes sowie den Fischereischutzorganen auf deren
Verlangen zur Einsicht auszuhändigen ist.Hier der link :
http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oberoe/ooe_gesetz/ooe_gesetz.html


----------



## angeltreff (2. März 2004)

In OÖ darf die Polizei/Gendamerie kontrollieren, siehe Auszug aus dem "Gesetz vom 19. Mai 1983 über die Regelung des Fischereiwesens in Oberösterreich".



> § 48
> Mitwirkung sonstiger Organe
> 
> (1) Die Organe der Bundesgendarmerie haben bei der Vollziehung des § 49 Abs. 1 Z. 10, 11, 21, 22 sowie 23 im Umfang des Gesetzes über die Mitwirkung der Bundesgendarmerie bei der Vollziehung von Landesgesetzen, LGBl.Nr. 46/1977, mitzuwirken.
> (2) Die Bundespolizeibehörden haben die von ihren Organen dienstlich wahrgenommenen Übertretungen jener Bestimmungen des § 49 dieses Gesetzes, hinsichtlich derer gemäß Abs. 1 eine Mitwirkung der Organe der Bundesgendarmerie vorgesehen ist, der zuständigen Behörde anzuzeigen.



Quelle: http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oberoe/ooe_gesetz/ooe_gesetz.html

Das steht so oder ähnlich in jedem Fischereigesetz der einzelnen Bundesländer --> http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oesterreich_gesetz.html


----------



## gismowolf (2. März 2004)

@angeltreff!
Tut mir leid,meine Änderung (Hinzufügung des links)hat sich mit
Deinem Beitrag überlappt!


----------



## KampfKater (2. März 2004)

hallo 

das ist das, was ich am board voll super finde. da hast eine wissenslücke....schreibst ein paar zeilen......schon bist a bissl gscheiter......danke leute!!!!!

@gismo
ich schreib dir per pm  worums bei dem ganzen geht.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (2. März 2004)

gut dann ist ja alles klar und ich brauch nicht anrufen:m


----------



## Seelachsfänger (2. März 2004)

@fliegenfisch:
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass polizisten, die nicht im dienst sind auch nicht kontrollieren dürfen. ein kumpel vomn mir ist polizist und der hat mir erzählt, dass polizisten ordentlich eins auf den hut bekommen, wenn sie während ihrer freizeit "polizei spielen".


----------



## KampfKater (2. März 2004)

@rob.....hallo


trotzdem danke rob....das ganze hat sich durch wolgangs hilfe aber soweit schon erledigt.


gruß
robert


----------



## angeltreff (2. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gismowolf _
> *@angeltreff!
> Tut mir leid,meine Änderung (Hinzufügung des links)hat sich mit
> Deinem Beitrag überlappt! *



0-Problem, ich bin doch froh, wenn jemand die trockenen Informationen bei mir findet.


----------



## rob (3. März 2004)

hallo olaf!!!
schön wieder von dir zu lesen!
wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit deinen gesammelten bestimmungen.stellst du die jetzt rein und ich fixiere sie oben oder sollen wir das selber machen.material wäre genug vorhanden.wäre nett wenn wir das einmal erledigen könnten#h


----------



## Seadevil110 (3. März 2004)

@ Seelachsfänger,

die Aussage deines Kumpels ist definitiv so nicht richtig;
gem. 163 StPO besteht für Polizeibeamte und Angehörigen von anderen Strafverfolgungsbehörden  ein Strafverfolgungszwang, d.h. im Umkehrschluß, würde dein Kumpel als Polizist z.B. in seiner Freizeit mitbekommen, das gerade eine Straftat stattfindet -  und Schwarzangeln oder der Gebrauch von lebenden Köderfischen z.B. sind auch Straftaten nach dem StGB - 
und nichts unternehmen, hätte er im Fall der Fälle wegen Strafvereitelung selber  Ärger am Hals. 
Als Polizeibeamter ist dein Kumpel rund um die Uhr  befugt, im Verdachtsfall einer Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit entsprechende Maßnahmen einzuleiten (das geht von der einfachen Kontrolle eines Anglers über die Personalienfest- 
stellung bis hin zur vorläufigen Festnahme einer verdächtigen Person - incl. Zwangsmittel, falls erforderlich).
Er ist dann automatisch in seinen Dienst versetzt und kann sich die aufgewendete Zeit sogar als Überstunden gutschreiben.
In einem gebe ich deinem Kumpel aber recht:
Ein Polizist sollte seine kostbare Freizeit nicht dazu verschwenden, sich um jeden Pipikram zu kümmern, sondern sich m.E. nur dann einmischen. wenn er dies für dringend erforderlich hält.

Ich schreibe dies so deutlich, damit sich niemand wider besseren Wissens nur auf die o.a. Aussage beruft und später  unnötigen Ärger am Hals hat.

Ich persönlich halte es, egal wo ich bin, mit folgender Faustregel: jeder, der sich als Kontrollorgan ordentlich ausweisen kann und mir vernünftig erklärt, warum er mich kontrollieren möchte, ist in aller Regel hierzu auch befugt. Ich bin bis jetzt immer gut damit klar gekommen.

m.f.G. SEAD


----------



## KampfKater (3. März 2004)

hi seadevil




> Ich persönlich halte es, egal wo ich bin, mit folgender Faustregel: jeder, der sich als Kontrollorgan ordentlich ausweisen kann und mir vernünftig erklärt, warum er mich kontrollieren möchte, ist in aller Regel hierzu auch befugt. Ich bin bis jetzt immer gut damit klar gekommen.




dem kann man eigentlich nichts hinzufügen, ausser daß demjenigen, der sich am wasser an die vorschriften hält die konntrollen vollkommen am a.... vorbeigehen können.


gruß
robert


----------

